# NIGERIA | Railways



## adebayoa (Oct 21, 2006)

By John Ighodaro
Tuesday, December 12, 2006

CALABAR—The Cross River State government has signed a $25million contract agreement for an initial 12kilometre Mono Rail Project in Calabar.


advertisement
The project which is expected to be completed within a year will link the Margraret Ekpo International Airport with the Tinapa Business Resort and Free Zone,to ease vehicular traffic of tourists from the Calabar metropolis when Tinapa officially opens.

The state government signed the contract with Africa Export Import Bank (AFREXIM Bank) at the Governor's Office in Calabar.

Governor Donald Duke in a remark after the agreement had been signed said the ceremony was yet another signpost of the state government's irreversible commitment to the development of TINAPA into a world class business and leisure resort.

His words: "This Mono Rail link is being put inplace to ensure continued free movement of vehicular traffic within the Calabar metropolis regardless of the expected inflow of over 3 million visitors annually to TINAPA.

"The rail gives added value to both the TINAPA Resort and the modern development of the Calabar metropolis because it will ensure that visitors to and from the resort are transported by a direct light rail link under 15 minutes to and from the airport. Needless to add that we are also laying today the foundation for the expansion, in the near future,of this initial 12-kilometre line into a public lightrail system that links various parts of the fast-growing Calabar Metropolis and helps to take some of the inevitable pressure off Calabar Cityroads, Duke added.

source is http://odili.net/news/source/2006/dec/12/312.html


----------



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

http://allafrica.com/stories/201309090153.html?page=3

Nigeria: PDP Crisis - We Know How to Handle Defectors, Factional Members - - Ortom, Minister of Industry
BY JIMOH BABATUNDE, 8 SEPTEMBER 2013



> We inherited the problems in power, in rail transportation. For instance, when I was growing up as a kid, I travelled from Makurdi to Port Harcourt by train, but the rail system today has collapsed, and we have invested heavily and you can see the result.
> 
> There is no way we can have successful transportation without the railway. It is impossible; this is why our roads are collapsing, because heavy equipment, machineries and goods that should be transported through railway are transported by road
> 
> ...


----------



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

http://allafrica.com/stories/201309030232.html

Leadership 
Still Waiting for New Railway System


> EDITORIAL
> 
> A humming of a sort is audible from the country's railway sector. Coming from the Nigeria Railway Corporation (NRC) and other authorised channels,the buzz word today is that the railway is back. However, the reality for most Nigerians is that the railway as they knew it in its glorious era is not anywhere in sight.
> 
> ...


----------



## wlama (Nov 15, 2008)

Dreamer's thread in African Business & Infrastructure forum:
Discussion: Lagos-Accra-(Abidjan) high speed rail 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651524


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

China Railway Construction Corporation has agreed to construct a* high-speed railway in Nigeria in a deal worth $13.1bn*. An agreement was signed by China Railway unit China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation and the Nigerian Government, with the aim to develop fast rail and other infrastructure projects in Africa.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Although for Africa a speed of 120km/h is fast (way above average), it's really an exaggeration to call it "High Speed".


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/china-to-build-nigerian-coastal-railway.html?channel=542
> 
> *China to build Nigerian coastal railway*
> Tuesday, May 13, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-for-rehabilitation-projects.html?channel=542
> 
> *Nigeria invites companies to prequalify for rehabilitation projects*
> Thursday, May 22, 2014
> ...


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Nigeria has Railroads?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...complete-to-nigerian-capital.html?channel=538
> 
> *Track laying complete to Nigerian capital*
> Thursday, December 04, 2014
> ...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Munwon said:


> Nigeria has Railroads?


Its Africa's largest economy, so yes one would expect Nigeria to have railroads.

A lot of African countries have railroads FYI.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...nigerian-main-line-completed.html?channel=539
> 
> *Upgrading of Nigerian main line completed*
> Tuesday, December 23, 2014
> ...


----------



## tkautzor (Mar 11, 2010)

african said:


> Its Africa's largest economy, so yes one would expect Nigeria to have railroads.
> 
> A lot of African countries have railroads FYI.


In fact, very few African countries don't have railroads of some sort.


----------



## The Naiji Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

For all the classifying of high speed rail and what are the speeds Nigerias first new greenfield standard gauge line ( Abuja to Kaduna ) is impressive in my mind. There are no level road crossings but rather overpasses to highways . In my Canada you don't have this. 120 to 150 km per hour passenger service is rare if not practically non existent . Looking at the three you tube videos of the now completed Abuja to Kaduna line it looks like Nigeria is on the way to a world classed rail system IMHO. double and triple lanes of standard gauge in front of the Abuja to Kaduna stations looks like smaller local dayliner could shuttle passengers to stations where the Express trains would board passengers. Very impressive to this developed country person which could only wish for that type of rail service


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

ii


----------



## Kolerus (Mar 11, 2014)

iii


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

tkautzor said:


> In fact, very few African countries don't have railroads of some sort.


A lot of african countries in fact do have railways, but then some people dont bother to look up the infrastructure of a country, while they have access to the internet. Just cause a country is in Africa, doesn't mean they dont have railways smh.....


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...or-nigerian-railways-approved.html?channel=00
> 
> *Privatisation bill for Nigerian railways approved*
> Monday, February 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...rcity-rail-mass-transit-agreement-signed.html
> 
> *Ogun State Intercity Rail Mass Transit agreement signed*
> 08 May 2015
> ...


----------



## Don Porfirio Díaz (May 8, 2015)

123


----------

